# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Guess the 3D printer filament used - Competition

## iDig3Dprinting

We were not too sure were to put this, so we have put this here. 

We are running a Competition to win a spool of woodfill, it's just a bit of fun really. The idea is to try and identify what filaments were used to print 9 models.

We cannot ship outside the UK so to win you must have a UK delivery address but feel free to have a go.

----------


## curious aardvark

with such low res pictures that's bloody hard :-)

Got about 5 definites, but 4 could all pretty much be interchangeable. 
But I will give it a go :-)

Oh you bastards - just realised that there are 13 possible materials and 9 pictures. 
That makes it a helluva lot harder lol

Well I think I've got 4 or 5 right and the rest are just guessing :-)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Initially we were only going to give the 9 materials that were actually used as options, then we thought it may be too easy. On reflection you are probably right in that it is hard. We have not run a competition with this format before so it will be a learning experience for us as well. in the end it will be the person with the most correct answers that will win so luck is probably going to have a lot to do with it, best guess basically.

If you click on the image it expands to 1000x1000 pixels if that is of any help.

----------


## Mjolinor

Well good luck finding someone that can do that. If CA can't then I doubt that anyone will. 

Myself I can only say they are printed and they are plastic with a probability factor of maybe 80%.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Well good luck finding someone that can do that. If CA can't then I doubt that anyone will. 
> 
> Myself I can only say they are printed and they are plastic with a probability factor of maybe 80%.


Guess 

(Guess on it's own is too short a post so I am adding this rambling sentence in order to allow me to submit this post).

----------


## Mjolinor

Hmm, one chance in 259459200. Slim odds indeed.  :Smile: 

Assuming my arithmetic is correct. (probability of that is even higher)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Hmm, one chance in 259459200. Slim odds indeed. 
> 
> Assuming my arithmetic is correct. (probability of that is even higher)


This is not correct as it is the most correct answers that wins so the odds are determined by the other entrants performances. Ie. if you get 1 right and nobody else gets any right you would win.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol - hard is good. 

I just didn't realise there were 4 extra materials by the time I'd filled the email in. 
Then had to rethink about 6 of them. 

I've used most. 
But there are about 4-5 that would just look the same anyway :-)
Even with the picture full size, it doesn't help that much.

Easy - it aint ! 
Which is a good basis for a competition :-)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

We were going to go with - 

What is a type of 3D printer filament?

A) Chicken
B) The capital of Abyssinia
C) PLA

----------


## Mjolinor

> We were going to go with - 
> 
> What is a type of 3D printer filament?
> 
> A) Chicken
> B) The capital of Abyssinia
> C) PLA


I can get that one right, probably.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol - and text in your answer_ (txts cost £99 plus your standard message rate)_

----------


## curious aardvark

The hardest is the black tile. 
Given that I had another pegged for ninjaflex and there was no carbon fibre filament mentioned. 

Still don't really have a clue :-)
Can't remember what I put - but it was random guess.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> The hardest is the black tile. 
> Given that I had another pegged for ninjaflex and there was no carbon fibre filament mentioned. 
> 
> Still don't really have a clue :-)
> Can't remember what I put - but it was random guess.


OK, we have made it a bit easier, now the only options are from the materials used, i.e. match the 9 materials to the nine models.

for most filaments, colour is not indication of the material.

----------


## curious aardvark

That's not fair.
At least tell me what i scored.
Don't need to know which ones i got right, just the overall number :-)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> That's not fair.


Have another go!

----------


## curious aardvark

right done that. 

Wonder if any of my answers this time match any of my answers last time lol 
I'd say I'm confident on about 6 of them that I've actually used. 

We'll see.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Are you a sufficient 3D printer geek to guess the different 3D printer filaments used and win a free spool of colorfabb Woodfill filament?

----------


## Geoff

Good luck to anyone who can pick ABS and HIPS ABS apart !

----------


## curious aardvark

lol yeah, I was going by the surface appearence on that one. 

But there are three types of pla, which by rights shouldn't look any different from each other.

Wasn't quite close my eyes and point at randon point on the screen - but pretty close :-)

----------


## Geoff

> lol yeah, I was going by the surface appearence on that one. 
> 
> But there are three types of pla, which by rights shouldn't look any different from each other.
> 
> Wasn't quite close my eyes and point at randon point on the screen - but pretty close :-)


Yeah I got lost on the PLA.. and all those distracting links to buy filament on each selection...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm thinking that orange #1 looks too clean, possibly the ninjaflex? I know my flex really bonds well and you can barely see print lines in it...

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

The Competition is now over, the winner selected. Take a look at the answers on the competitions page https://www.idig3dprinting.co.uk/new...t-competition/

If you did not enter then you can always still have a go, you have to follow a link to reveal the answers

----------

